# How to go over msi afterburner limits



## WatEagle (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi guys I’m here today with a question: is it possible to go over afterburner limits?

let me give you a little bit of context 
I have a gigabyte gtx 1660 ti oc with hynix memory and I was able to get +1500mhz on memory clock, the max that afterburner let me adjust.

So far the card is really stable

I could also get +80 on the core (originally +150, stable but Occt scan for errors gave me a big amount of them so I stepped back to where I didn’t get any of them) and the voltage is set to stock, +0%.
I read in a post from 2011 that you could go over the max by editing the config file setting the unoficial thing to 1 and pasting a line “I have read and I‘m aware of ....’ . I tried back in 2019 and it did nothin.

i don’t want to go extreme but It would be fun to play around a little more, If it is possible at all


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 22, 2020)

Install the latest beta or try the vendor OC utility.


----------



## WatEagle (Apr 22, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Install the latest beta or try the vendor OC utility.


I tried the auto oc and I got worst results


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 22, 2020)

I was talking about the memory limit. Always best to overclock manually.

Use Final Fantasy XV Benchmark to stress test the video memory.


----------



## Mister300 (Apr 22, 2020)

Custom BIOS should do the trick.


----------



## WatEagle (Apr 22, 2020)

Mister300 said:


> Custom BIOS should do the trick.


I also thought this but I don’t really want to do it cause my card has still warranty
i prefer something easy that won’t hurt the card much like a possible brick


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 22, 2020)

Then you're stuck AFAIK. it's a bios flash with a higher limit or hard mods...


----------



## WatEagle (Apr 22, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Then you're stuck AFAIK. it's a bios flash with a higher limit or hard mods...


Dang thats not great... also because my card is not so cool in winter and in summer is about 80C


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 22, 2020)

80C is appropriate for that card.

But you're confusing... you asked intially about raising the limits.... but out of the other side of your mouth you complain about temperatures? You're aware raising limits and voltage will increase temps, right?

That said, you dont need to mod anything to lower the power limits and voltage to get lower temps (or change the fan curve).


----------



## WatEagle (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh it’s just me that doesn’t feel comfortable with that temp?


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 22, 2020)

WatEagle said:


> Oh it’s just me that doesn’t feel comfortable with that temp?


Yes.

And see edits to that post.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 22, 2020)

Lower GPU temp is better , it will maintain a higher boost clock.


----------



## WatEagle (Apr 22, 2020)

Nono I understand well that an Oc of any kind will raise temps but At least in my case memory oc doesn’t rise them significantly. My worry is that if I flash another bios in any case I will have worse temps even If I set voltage and power limit as the ones I have now



P4-630 said:


> Lower GPU temp is better , it will maintain a higher boost clock.


Exactly... I could get 80mhz or boost with current temps, thats why I want to avoid things that will increase them


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 22, 2020)

WatEagle said:


> Nono I understand well that an Oc of any kind will raise temps but At least in my case memory oc doesn’t rise them significantly. My worry is that if I flash another bios in any case I will have worse temps even If I set voltage and power limit as the ones I have now
> 
> 
> Exactly... I could get 80mhz or boost with current temps, thats why I want to avoid things that will increase them


if the bios edits the voltage table higher, of course it would. More voltage = higher temps.


While it is true lower temps = higher boost bins, you arent going to get 80MHz out of a few C. Now... going water amd dropping 20C...maybe.


----------



## WatEagle (Apr 22, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> if the bios edits the voltage table higher, of course it would. More voltage = higher temps.
> 
> 
> While it is true lower temps = higher boost bins, you arent going to get 80MHz out of a few C. Now... going water amd dropping 20C...maybe.


Yeah but it’s not really worth. I’m fine with the performance I get, I would have liked to play a little bit more but I don’t wanna risk.  
after all the max I can get is 2060 performance, which I’m close in some games.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 23, 2020)

Mister300 said:


> Custom BIOS should do the trick.



Since when can we bios flash pascal or Turing?  That's been dead since around Maxwell AFAIK.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 26, 2020)

WatEagle said:


> Yeah but it’s not really worth. I’m fine with the performance I get, I would have liked to play a little bit more but I don’t wanna risk.
> after all the max I can get is 2060 performance, which I’m close in some games.



A strong OC on air involves temperature and temp ONLY, from my experience. I get higher clocks and better perf from my 1080 at 90% power target than I do at 110%...just because across the whole voltage curve you have lower temps so at every load you lose less boost bins. Its not just the top end of clocks, but the curve that is easier to handle.

If you can stick below 80C at prolonged use at full utilization, thats where it caps out temp wise, and it is built to do so. Its how Boost tries to max performance.


----------

